# Res Repair Warranty



## Valley.Guy (Aug 3, 2010)

What type of workmanship warranty do you provide to the home owner for a small roof repair? Recently I had a tricky repair call that we could not pinpoint the exact problem...however, we believe there were a couple of potential problem sources (chimney flashings, counter flashings and side wall flashings)...we suggested that we could do the repair to all three areas. HO wanted to know IF THE LEAKING DID NOT STOP what was our workmanship warranty? The only promise that I felt that we could guarantee is that our work would be correct, but I could not guarantee the leak would be stopped.

By the way, there was very limited/no attic access to locate the smoking gun...so we were speculating that the flashing trifecta would give us a +/- 90% chance at the successful repair.

Thank you all for your expert opinions and advice.


----------



## jimsonburg (Aug 4, 2010)

A workmanship warranty guarantees the contractor's work performed, not the materials. Usually there is a certain amount of time given that the contractor will guarantee his work for. This warranty gives you specific legal rights, and you may also have other rights that vary from state to state.


----------



## cavesrus (Jan 19, 2010)

i tell my customers i warr. work i did is done and done write. but you never now if there is a cracked shingle or how other goofers put on roof. 95 % of time this takes care of it but, if not i will work with you. on a repair you never knwo what you will get so you have to cover youself. if they dont like it then off to next call. 

most people like you to be honest i feel and i can sleep at night. some just want a magic pill plain and simple.


----------



## Valley.Guy (Aug 3, 2010)

Cavesrus I could not agree more. They are looking for the magic pill and yet rarely willing to pay what the magic pill costs.

More often than not we can locate the problem through the attic and this will allow us to give a more confident response to the HO question "will this stop the leak?" Unfortunately, this home was a Gambrel with little to no attic access. 

You have confirmed my best response to be that we will stop at nothing to make sure that if the leak was not corrected we would be there promptly to further evaluate the problem and take further action to remedy the situation.

I want to thank you Jimsonburg and Cavesrus for your valued responses.


----------



## RooferJim (Oct 20, 2008)

does the auto mechanic warrany a repair on an old shit box car ? You never warranty a patch, only a new roof. If they want a warranty then install a new roof. A bandaid is a bandaid


----------



## Valley.Guy (Aug 3, 2010)

*A Band-Aid is a Band-Aid*

Well said RooferJim...A bandaid is a bandaid! I will keep that line in mind for the next one.

Many Thanks!


----------



## Interloc (Apr 6, 2009)

RooferJim is rite tho. a repair is a repair no guarentees


----------



## RemStar (May 8, 2010)

Well said, I like that policy.


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

"Grumpy's Roofing Co. can not guarantee repairs of this nature. If a repair is desired please contact your estimator for a full replacement proposal."


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

RooferJim said:


> does the auto mechanic warrany a repair on an old shit box car ? You never warranty a patch, only a new roof. If they want a warranty then install a new roof. A bandaid is a bandaid


I could not have said it any better.

There are just way too many variables when diagnosing a leak. I usually get it right the first time but to be honest often leak repairs are educated guesses.

Does this sometimes cost me jobs? Yes. Usually the customers that want to argue about it are not the kind of customer I want to work for anyways. I recall one job though that I did want, where we were going to custom fabricate a new metal pan for a chimney, hard to describe and not worth describing what or why, but I was not going to guarantee it. It was like a $750 job, and that's my policy. So some other moron was going to apply tar for $250 and warrant it for 2 years LOL. I told them "for the couple hundred bucks I make on this job, it's not worth warrantying, if it leaks once I am backwards on the job and lose money." The customer said I was going to be making more than a couple hundred bucks since I was charging sooo much money. At $750 she was getting a hell of a deal for the work we were doing.


Another reason not to warrant repair work, we did a pretty extensive repair that was like 60% of a slope. It did not leak, but the customer called saying they had another leak in the same room. I came back to look at it and it was on the opposite side of the peak, on the side of the roof where we did not work. The general manager of this company felt we should fix it for free because it didn't leak before we did any work. I had to point out we did nothing to that side... I suspect she knew that but was just a snake in the grass trying to get something for free.


----------



## RooferJim (Oct 20, 2008)

We do a ton of repair work. You just have to tell them up front what the ground rules are. It is extreamly unreasonable for anyone to expect a warranty on a patch. I can find hidden leaks most times .some are the result of walls, bricks etc etc. I also charge for a water test to positively find it, but it takes two guys and takes time. havent got into the infered, my old indian tricks work pretty well.

RooferJim
www.jbennetteroofing.com


----------



## Valley.Guy (Aug 3, 2010)

*Infrared Leak Detection*

Do any of you currently use Infrared Leak Detection for residential applications? If so, how reliable is it?

Thank you Grumpy and RooferJim for your valued responses!


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

Residential are not so canny to pay the price for an IR scan, I am not going to do it for free and it aint cheap. The scan might cost as much as the repair.


----------



## americanroofingco (Sep 2, 2010)

We provide a 10year warranty on all our work. Check us out at 205 Evergreen Street, Rome Ga 30161. Or we can be reached at 1-800-385-0781. American Roofing Company www.roofyou.com


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

You warrant your repairs for 10 years, or are just spamming?


----------



## dougger222 (Aug 13, 2010)

As far as I know in the wonderful world of roofing repairs the tyipcal warranty is,

NOTHING, ZERO, ZIP, NADA.

Like others have mentioned you want me to warranty your roof? You pay my price, that is for a whole new roof!!!

I see roofers hack up roofs all the time. Last month gave a repair estimate for $1,600 for a 15 square roof!!! At the bottom of the estimate clearly stated no warranty. Took pics too.

Just so you guys know in my area minumal roofing repair is $435 according to Xactimate price list. Most of the big local roofing outifts charge this on every repair.


----------

